# Ribs in the oven Hairy Biker Style



## markuk

When I first wanted to try cooking "Proper" BBQ food was this time last year after returning from a trip to the Deep South - at the time I hadn't tried the outdoor Smoking so saw this recipie from the Hairy Bikers Series Missippi Adventure - I still use the basic rub and sauce now I'm smoking but if you don't fancy smoking in the winter it's a great one to do.... the sauce is ALWAYS a hit....

The Hairy Bikers' BBQ rib recipe uses a traditional dry rub to flavour these Mississippi-style ribs, before slow cooking them and then finishing them off on the grill with a glossy BBQ sauce

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
2 kg rindless well-trimmed pork ribs
25 g light soft brown sugar
2 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp sea salt
2 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp mustard powder
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp oregano
200 ml ketchup
100 ml water
75 ml cider vinegar
150 g light soft brown sugar
3 tbsp clear honey
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed

[h2]Method[/h2]
1. * For the dry rub:* mix the brown sugar, paprika, salt, cayenne, mustard, pepper and oregano. Take 3 tbsp of the mixture and put in a medium saucepan to use for the wet barbecue sauce later.
2. Put the pork on a board and rub with the remaining dry rub on both sides, massaging into the meat. Place the pork on a low metal rack in a large roasting tin and leave to stand for 1 hour, or overnight if you have time.
3. Preheat the oven to 170C/150 fan/Gas 3. Add 100ml cold water to the roasting tin and cook the pork in the oven for 3 hours or until very soft and tender – the meat should be almost falling off the bones. Turn every hour and add a little extra water if the base of the pan becomes dry as the pork drippings may stick and begin to burn. (Cover the ribs with a piece of foil if they begin to dry out.)
4. *For the wet barbecue sauce:* While the pork is cooking, make the barbecue sauce. Stir the ketchup, water, vinegar, sugar, honey, Worcestershire sauce and garlic into the saucepan containing the 3 tbsp reserved dry rub. Place over a medium heat and bring to the boil, stirring. Reduce the heat slightly and simmer for 5 minutes or until the sauce has thickened, stirring regularly.
5. Remove from the heat and pass through a sieve into a bowl to get rid of the garlic that might otherwise burn on the barbecue. Pour roughly half the sauce into a serving dish and set aside. Leave the rest in the bowl.
6. Roughly 45 minutes before the pork is ready, light the barbecue. Take the pork out of the oven and, using a pastry brush, brush liberally on both sides with the barbecue sauce.
*At this point in the winter I crank the Oven up and use that instead of the BBQ*

7. When the barbecue coals have been burning for a while and are covered with a light dusting of grey ash, carefully place the pork on the barbecue grill and cook over a low heat for 20-30 minutes, turning and brushing with more of the barbecue sauce every 5-8 minutes as it cooks.
8. Don’t leave the pork for a minute or the marinade could burn and be prepared to move the rack up if the coating starts catching. (You’ll need to use a decent set of tongs to turn the pork as it barbecues too.)
9. The idea is to get a thick, sweet, smoky coating on the pork. Carve the ribs and serve with the reserved barbecue sauce for dipping or drizzling.
_and here they are........_







View media item 220919
Hope that's of interest.....

Mark


----------



## markuk

Another pic .....













marks' ribs.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## wade

MarkUK said:


> 3. Preheat the oven to 170C/150 fan/Gas 3. Add 100ml cold water to the roasting tin and cook the pork in the oven for 3 hours or until very soft and tender – the meat should be almost falling off the bones. Turn every hour and add a little extra water if the base of the pan becomes dry as the pork drippings may stick and begin to burn. (Cover the ribs with a piece of foil if they begin to dry out.)


Hi Mark

The ribs look good - I hope they ate well. Have you tried cooking them in the BBQ/Smoker for the 3 hours instead of the oven. This could add an additional smoky depth to the flavour - especially if you put a couple of those German mega-pellets on the coals


----------



## markuk

Done them several times in smoker using the same rub and sauce over this summer using the 3-2-1 method but this method gives great results in the winter when you don't feel like standing outside !


----------



## wade

Awww Mark - Now I never had you down as a wimp - Lol


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mark.  I thought I had seen all the Bikers stuff.  Missed this one.  Looks great!  Have to try this one, post saved.  Thanks for posting.  Now as for winter; Move that smoker of your's close to the back door so you can just pop in and out.  Better still close to a window.  Open the window, turn the meat, close the window.  Won't even get wet.  Surely the Missus won't mind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Tell her you are doing it that way for her sake; if you get cold and wet, you may be sick and won't be able to go to work and earn the money to take her on a nice vacation.  I am sure she will be understanding.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   RIGHT after she packs your bags and throws them in the front garden.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk

Excellent :-)


----------



## smokerpaul

gazebo outside the back door a welders blanket around the uds i will even shovel snow if need be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol 

but i must say it sounds like a good recipe


----------



## markuk

Must admit I only tend to fire the smoker up when I'm cooking for 4 plus - got Mike (see pics - he loves my food) coming round this week when the wifes are off shopping so the oven method will do just fine - and I can set oven to come on and do something else - don't get a smoke ring this way though and the flavour is not quite the the same 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you search around the Satellite/Cable Channels you might find the Hairey Bikers Missippi Series - they did lots of southern dishes including Pulled Pork "the cheatin' way"  ie in the oven then finishing off on BBQ, Chicken wings, Fried Chicken, Meatloaf and all sorts....

They're great cooks but Dave can't dance 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hope this is the sort of thing the UK Forum was for .....

Mark













P1090614.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090609.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mark.  The Group is for anything which might be of interest to our U.K. members.  I do believe the Hairy Bikers qualify as to being of interest to at least some of our members.  I know I watch. Keep 'em coming.

Danny


----------



## markuk

Jolly Good :-)


----------



## markuk

.... all being well i wil,l be cooking these for Mike on Thursday so if I remember and do a QView as I do them.....

for me this was a great introduction to "proper" BBQ so if anyone is out there who's thinking of trying it's a really easy recipie and it gave me the confidence to then turn round and "smoke" ribs properly - to look like this whenb they came out of smoker....













P1090764.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello mark.  GOOD lookin ribs.  Keep on keeping on.

Danny


----------



## markuk

KC5TPY said:


> Hello mark.  GOOD lookin ribs.  Keep on keeping on.
> 
> Danny









   Thanks - that was after 3 hours 'smokin'  won't be so good when i cooking in oven but pretty good - as said will do a Q View if I remember.......


----------

